# Display Key Language / Reset?



## isiattie (May 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

Just received my new G30 M550i, with a Display Key, but I have some issues with it...The language and units are in English and in Miles, and my car is in spanish and in kilometers.

I need to change the units and language in the Display Key. 

Does anybody know how to do this?

Or deos anybody know how to hard reset the key? maybe I can reprogram it from scratch.

thank you!!!


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Why would you even bother trying yourself?
It is brand new, take it back and have them do it.
I would think this would of been seen during pick up.


----------

